# racing pigeon



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, my dads cat brought in a racing pigeon a month ago, no damage but it is clear he is blind in one eye. Now they traced his owner and contacted him, he says if the bird is blind in one eye he is no use and would just 'neck' him. 
we did try and release it but it just flys back!!

He is a wonderful bird and very handsome. Now my question is are there any rescues or something similar that could help him. At the moment he is in the bathroom as they dont have a cage, and the cats keep trying to get to him. We dont want him to just be 'necked' so dont know what to suggest.
We have no clue about birds and are feeding him on some feed the vet advised!! 
any ideas??


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Bless your dad for taking this bird in 

Do try local rescues who deal with general animals. Have a look in Yellow Pages or ask your vet surgery if they can suggest anyone. Which area do you live in? Maybe someone can reccomend somewhere?

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

He is in Orpington- North-west Kent/South east London!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

phone your local wildlife rescues,the one local to me has an aviary especially for injured pigeons and doves,with year round acess to her garden so they can live the rest of their lifes out there


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you, will look into that


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck and hope this little one finds a rescue place :thumbsup:


----------

